# Acrylic Sump With Magnet Pump MD-40 with piping



## guitarprod (Mar 24, 2016)

28 x 12 x 22" Ultraclear WD Acrylic Sump made in USA With Magnet Pump MD-40 . Magnet driven pumps do not have a shaft to wear out and could be ideal return pump , protein skimmer or other marine uses. Also has some piping, no valves
Sump Has a crack on side but sealed with silicone, better to use acrylic glue though.

$120 for both, pump alone is $250 New


----------

